# tiger barbs and red jewel cichlids(your opinion)



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wondering if this is a good stocking option.
Would it work? Or would the jewels be too aggressive toward tiger barbs?

or

tiger barbs and clown loach? I know ones semi aggressive and the others community. But being the same colour, i think it'd look pretty awesome/trippy with the 2 shoals..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think the loaches and barbs would do fine together. the loaches spend most of their time down low , while the barbs dwell in the mid to upper portions. Plus the loaches will eventually get bigger than the barbs anyway. Don't know anything about jewels myself.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Red jewel cichlid r not community fish, they get pretty aggressive when breeding, u can always do a species tank


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you get loaches, you want a minimum of 5. Other than that, they should do fine with the barbs. I wouldn't do barbs and the jewels, as I think they'd fight like crazy.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

id go with the CL's also. i had one tiger barb in my tank with my smaller loaches and it followed them around.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

no barbs and jewels but clown loaches and jewels work


----------

